# Building a network of friends in Guadalajara



## teachgdl (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm living in Guadalajara teaching English as a foreign language. Can anyone offer advice on how to build a network of friends in the city. I'm male, in my early 20's with good level of Spanish. Are there any groups where non-native speakers can practice their Spanish ? Any other recommendations for meeting people in their 20's other than clubs (too noisy !)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pick up a copy of "The Guadalajara Reporter", an English language weekly which is available Friday or Saturday. You'll find leads there.


----------



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Iamlooking to move to Jalisco*



teachgdl said:


> I'm living in Guadalajara teaching English as a foreign language. Can anyone offer advice on how to build a network of friends in the city. I'm male, in my early 20's with good level of Spanish. Are there any groups where non-native speakers can practice their Spanish ? Any other recommendations for meeting people in their 20's other than clubs (too noisy !)


Hello waited to say that I am looking to move next year(2012) to Octolan Jalisco. How is it living in Mexico right now my husband is from there and wants to go home. Not sure how I feel about living there


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

"How is it?" Now there is a very broad question. It is just fine, as it has been for the last ten years that we've lived here. However, the economy is down a bit and prices have gone up. Ocotlan isn't far from Chapala, as you probably know, so you will have easy access to imported products from the USA if you need something you can't find in Ocatlan.


----------



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> "How is it?" Now there is a very broad question. It is just fine, as it has been for the last ten years that we've lived here. However, the economy is down a bit and prices have gone up. Ocotlan isn't far from Chapala, as you probably know, so you will have easy access to imported products from the USA if you need something you can't find in Ocatlan.


Thanks for the help. I am looking to make some friends before I go. I am looking to make it as easy as I can, hoping to know as much as I can. Is there any thing you can tell me that you think I should know before i go? I am a school bus driver here and I also study, trying to open doors for when I go


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your husband is from Ocotlan, I'm sure he can tell you all about that town. It is a nice town, very traditional in many respects, located on Lake Chapala. It was once active as a port when there was commerce on the lake by boats going between the various towns in the days before good roads.
Since you are bilingual, you should have no trouble adjusting. Of course, Guadalajara is available for an occasional 'world class big city experience' with excellent malls, cultural events and a lot of history. Chapala is a neighboring municipalidad with many retirees from the USA living from there to Ajijic and Jocotoec & elsewhere. As mentioned before, products and English language publications are available there, as well as a chance to speak English with 'folks from home'.
Your husband, as a Mexican, can look for work but you will need the permission of INM to work in Mexico, so I hope you have saved enough to last for a while. Finding work isn't easy in this economy. Even the tourist areas are suffering badly.


----------



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If your husband is from Ocotlan, I'm sure he can tell you all about that town. It is a nice town, very traditional in many respects, located on Lake Chapala. It was once active as a port when there was commerce on the lake by boats going between the various towns in the days before good roads.
> Since you are bilingual, you should have no trouble adjusting. Of course, Guadalajara is available for an occasional 'world class big city experience' with excellent malls, cultural events and a lot of history. Chapala is a neighboring municipalidad with many retirees from the USA living from there to Ajijic and Jocotoec & elsewhere. As mentioned before, products and English language publications are available there, as well as a chance to speak English with 'folks from home'.
> Your husband, as a Mexican, can look for work but you will need the permission of INM to work in Mexico, so I hope you have saved enough to last for a while. Finding work isn't easy in this economy. Even the tourist areas are suffering badly.


Thanks for the help


----------



## teachgdl (Mar 6, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Pick up a copy of "The Guadalajara Reporter", an English language weekly which is available Friday or Saturday. You'll find leads there.


Well I had a copy of the Reporter a few weeks back when I was looking for a flat to rent. My impression was that it's aimed at a different age group to me. Is that fair ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

One could certainly get that impression, as the Guadalajara Reporter is published at Ajijic and reports upon the most active expats in the area; retirees, of course, as they have time and resources to be active in many areas. However, if you pick up a copy each week, you'll find that it does also report on youth and cultural events, etc.


----------



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

teachgdl said:


> Well I had a copy of the Reporter a few weeks back when I was looking for a flat to rent. My impression was that it's aimed at a different age group to me. Is that fair ?


Hey there teachgdl, you got the same impression of the GDL Reporter that I got when I first came here...try checking out the Mexpat or Internations groups that meet up once a month. Forums are also another good way to meet people.


----------



## dreamr (Mar 12, 2011)

teachgdl: I am moving to Guadalajara in a month or two to start a business there training developers. I've lived all over the world and would be interested in hanging out. Also I will have need of someone with your skills should you find extra time and want another income 

I can't find the PM on here, my email is james (@) rubyloves.me
hit me up


----------

